
Netflix Blog on Hexagonal Architecture - Kinrany
https://netflixtechblog.com/ready-for-changes-with-hexagonal-architecture-b315ec967749
======
Kinrany
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22540610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22540610)

